# Japanese Cultural Garden Event with Cheesecake- many pics



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

We went a bit ago but I've been busy and meaning to put this here. I'm proud of us ^_^ I have never been to a Japanese cultural event nor Japanese Maple garden. The gardens boasts over 2k Japanese Maples, which was quite incredible. There are miles of landscaped grounds with flowers, trees, lilies, wetlands, and tents set up everywhere. We tried out best to stick to the schedule, not get swept away by the crowds of people (they even had buses to shuttle people), and still make enough time for pictures/site-seeing. Events we made it to:


Tea Ceremony
Aikido demonstration 
Kyudo (archery)
Story Telling 
Bonsai Trimming- just barely this

Honestly wasn't near enough time to see everything- the gardens plus all the events so we just stayed around the Japanese Maple area and missed out a bit on the wetlands, roses, and floral gardens. I taught @Cheesecake how to use the DSLR and he did amazing. We conquered the crowds? I think so. Many pictures incoming because I can...

If I can find a couple vids from the demonstration I'll gladly upload 

Bonsai trimming:









Cheesecake now has a Pikachu one....









Entering main gardens:































































more inc


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*limits!? Pusheen the limits!*

Clickie for more pictures <3
[spoiler=Option]

Mostly it looked like this (with many peoples and trying to wait it out):









Checkered with calm moments:




































I love this guy 









We both color coordinate:


















Aikido:

















[/spoiler]


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*Also more <333*

[spoiler=click]
Kyudo (she was also hilarious):









Near the Monet Bridge:



























Leaving- it rained and warmed up:









Hundreds of yards of roses:


















Fin:








[/spoiler]


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow!!! Amazing!!! And everything is so beautiful!!! Cool!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome, wish I coulda been there, maybe next time I visit you and Cheesecake


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Beautiful! That was wonderful to look at. Thanks for sharing.
@Cheesecake, is that you in the overalls? That's a cool look.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

So beautiful. I love everything and everyone here. @Cheesecake is a natural-born ninja samurai warrior shutterbug. For him, the camera is simply another outlet to employ Sakki Jutsu. And you know how much I love that red coat. :yay


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

It was a beautiful place, and a nice experience. I also got the origami Pikachu, a nice gift from reaffected.








@Rufus That isn't me in the overalls. Just an interesting man we came across.
@kesker I don't have much experience taking photos, but I tried my best.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice. Very pretty pictures.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

waaw. those are all great pictures. You have deffo a good eye for scenic pics! Colour follows you everywhere! I love the colours an the density of the growth of the gardens! it looks really cosy there! I love that huge crossbow the lady had..

can you take me there? pretty please!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@reaffected I like Asian aesthetic but you still steal every shot you're in. :smile2:


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

That's cool. I'd like to go to a place like that.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Looked like a lot of fun. Great pictures there @*Cheesecake*


----------



## Olives (Mar 22, 2016)

It looks so beautiful and relaxing there!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Those gardens are gorgeous! :clap I'd love to visit such a place just for the walking around and taking pictures!


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Wooow~
I've always wanted to visit Japan~
These are gorgeous pics!! Spectacular <3

Have you guys heard of 'Only in Japan' on Youtube?
I like to watch their videos because they mention a lot of great things about Japan <3
I love how they are super futuristic yet also traditional. =)


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*I haven't been on but checking in *thank you everyone!*



TheSkinnyOne said:


> Wow!!! Amazing!!! And everything is so beautiful!!! Cool!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Much wow. Much amaze. Such color. Very Japanese. Very thanks 



meepie said:


> Awesome, wish I coulda been there, maybe next time I visit you and Cheesecake


Yea, come hang out with both of us! ^_^ We can do a trip to Blue Ridge or something...



kesker said:


> So beautiful. I love everything and everyone here. @Cheesecake is a natural-born ninja samurai warrior shutterbug. For him, the camera is simply another outlet to employ Sakki Jutsu. And you know how much I love that red coat. :yay


:heart Thank you lovely :squeeze ^100. I miss you. Going for another hike today but nothing as lovely as there.



Cheesecake said:


> It was a beautiful place, and a nice experience. I also got the origami Pikachu, a nice gift from reaffected.
> 
> View attachment 83530
> 
> ...


You did great...learned from the best ; ) I kid, I kid, but you took good pictures : ) and he's sooooo cute.....Pikachuuuuu : 3



Darktower776 said:


> Nice. Very pretty pictures.


Thank you : )



KILOBRAVO said:


> waaw. those are all great pictures. You have deffo a good eye for scenic pics! Colour follows you everywhere! I love the colours an the density of the growth of the gardens! it looks really cosy there! I love that huge crossbow the lady had..
> 
> can you take me there? pretty please!


Sure! They are doing a Daffodil thing currently but you should come down South in the Fall. Lovely time of year for here and the colors up towards the mountains are amazing  Also all the Civil War histories. I wanted to try the crossbow thing but you know....anxiety and all. Also I'm somewhat prone to accidents as you well know.... >>



WillYouStopDave said:


> @reaffected I like Asian aesthetic but you still steal every shot you're in. :smile2:


Too nice to me :blush Thanks Dave : )



Arbre said:


> That's cool. I'd like to go to a place like that.


Do it! Though I'm not sure what's around your parts. Do you have any ideas?



McFly said:


> Looked like a lot of fun. Great pictures there @*Cheesecake*


It was tons of fun ^_^ Also I hope you're doing well :heart



Olives said:


> It looks so beautiful and relaxing there!


It was very nice and calm despite the crowds.



tehuti88 said:


> Those gardens are gorgeous! :clap I'd love to visit such a place just for the walking around and taking pictures!


They are! Hey, you're like me there....exactly why I loved going...walking around and taking pictures of everything.  Do you do any photography?



SeraphSoul said:


> Wooow~
> I've always wanted to visit Japan~
> These are gorgeous pics!! Spectacular <3
> 
> ...


I would love to visit Japan someday too. I've watched a few samurai documentaries but I'm mostly inept when it comes to their culture. I'll have to checkout the 'Only in Japan' vids. Sounds interesting O_O


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

We have a Chinese Garden here in Sydney but I think that Japanese one is even more beautiful. The colour of the trees is amazing.

Great photos.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

I feel like you may be on the wrong forum, friend


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

reaffected said:


> Do it! Though I'm not sure what's around your parts. Do you have any ideas?


I don't know of any place like this near me. If there is something similar I'd like to go to it one day. I should Google it.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

don said:


> We have a Chinese Garden here in Sydney but I think that Japanese one is even more beautiful. The colour of the trees is amazing.
> 
> Great photos.


DON!!!!! omg....how have you been and picture pls of the garden from Sydney. I'd love to see.



DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> I feel like you may be on the wrong forum, friend


It has its ups and downs. We can be friends though...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

reaffected said:


> DON!!!!! omg....how have you been and picture pls of the garden from Sydney. I'd love to see.


Hi A - I'm good thanks, hope you're okay too. We should chat again some time. 

This is the garden in Sydney - I might go in again this afternoon. It's right in the middle of the city - a very pretty and peaceful place to just sit and relax sometimes.


----------

